# Shimano Weitwurfrollen



## bennie (1. August 2007)

Hallo Karpfenangler,

ich möchte mir 3 weitere Rollen zulegen, da ich meine 5000er Aeros für zu schwach auf der Brust für größere Seen halte und mir dieSchnurfassung nicht genügt wenns auf Distanz geht.
Daher möchte ich einfach mal eure Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen zu Shimano Weitwurfrollen haben. Sie sollen groß und robust sein #6

Also meine Anforderungen sind:
-ruckfreie, astreine Frontbremse
-Spulenfassung ab/um 8000 (bei Shimano)

Preis ist mir eigentich recht egal... Baitrunner darf sein- ist aber kein Muss 
Laut HAV wiegt eine Biomaster soviel wie eine Baitrunner Longcast... stimmt das?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten,
Benni


----------



## smith1337 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

stehe gerade vor der gleichen Entscheidung mir neue Rollen zu ordern... es werden wohl die Ultegra´s (12000xta) sein... ausreichend Schnurfassungsvermögen, mit 1,06m Schnureinzug auch angenehm bei der Distanzfischerei, Gewicht von 680gr noch erträglich... kann aber noch nix genaues dazu sagen...


----------



## Dani_CH (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

hi,

auch bei mir sind 2 xta Shimanos zu finden- und ich bin glücklich damit- seis beim Angeln in der Brandung- oder beim Ansitzangeln im Fluss oder den Altwassern. Noch nie hat ein Getriebe oder eine Bügelfeder den Geist aufgegeben- und dass trotz Dauerbelastung durch Kraut und Strömung. Bei guter Wartung sind das Kumpels fürs Leben.

Kann ich nur empfehlen.

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## duck_68 (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Die geilste Rolle ist die Aero Technium http://www.hav-shop.de/product_info...d=314&osCsid=2bc616521377e162fd4e830d46f5a7f2
ich habe zwei der Teile auf meinen Brandungsruten - eine bessere Schnurverlegung habe ich bei noch keiner Rolle gesehen!!! Ich konnte die Rollen vor 2 Jahren für schlappe 279€ / St. ergattern!!

Prädikat: Absolut empfehlenswert!!!

Martin


----------



## punkarpfen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Ich würde die Ultegras nehmen. Das Spulenfreilaufsystem gefällt mir da nicht so. Deshalb würde ich die mit Quick Drag nehmen.


----------



## Calimero (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Soweit ich weiß wiegen die neuen Ultegras (mit Quickdrag) 760 gr.! ...die BB LC wiegt 790 gr. und die Biomaster wiegt genau 700 gr.!
Mir persönlich wären die Ultegra und die BB LC definitiv zu schwer. Aber das ist zugegeben reine Geschmackssache.
Was mich bei der Biomaster jedoch stutzig macht, ist das Getriebe aus gegossenem Zink. Hat damit schon jemand Erfahrungen bzgl. Haltbarkeit gemacht??


----------



## punkarpfen (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Daten aus dem Shimano Katalog 2007:
Biomaster XTA - 720g, Ultegra XTA - 770g, Navi XTA - 700g, Ultegra XSA 10000 - 755g (12000 + 5g), Biomaster XSA - 700g, Navi XSA  8000 - 700g, BBLC -  790g
Ob die Daten stimmen, weiß ich nicht. Ich finde die Gewichtsangaben allerdings recht hoch.


----------



## Calimero (1. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

denk mal schon, dass die stimmen! ...immerhin sind die aus dem (original) Shimano Katalog. und welcher Hersteller macht seine Rollen denn gerne schwerer?!


----------



## Pilkman (2. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Hi,

bei Gerlinger gibt es noch die gute, alte Shimano Ultegra XT 10.000 für 139 Öcken. Robuster und bewährter geht´s eigentlich bei Shimano nicht, die Ultegra XT findet sich sicherlich bald an jeder zweiten besseren Brandungsrute an Nord- und Ostsee. #6

Bei den neuen Shimanos bin ich irgendwie etwas vorsichtiger geworden... #t

MIST, ich sehe gerade, dass die 10.000er mittlerweile weg ist und nur 12.000er und 14.000er da sind.  Die 12.000er kostet damit 159 Euro, gewichtsmäßig nehmen die sich aber alle praktisch nichts, die 12.000 wiegt 695 Gramm.

https://www.gerlinger.de/katalogseiten/s044.pdf


----------



## Calimero (2. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

159 € ist meiner Meinung nach schon sehr viel für diese Rolle! ...obwohl sie schon ziemlich stylisch ausschaut und tausendfach erprobt ist! Aber um den Preis bekommt man auch schon ne neue Tournament Entoh...


----------



## Geraetefetischist (2. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen, sich nen 700g aufwärts Klotz an die Rute zu nageln????? Sind da wem die 700m Schnurfassung zu kopf gestiegen? (Auf Distanz fischt man doch eh Geflochtene, da mal über die schnurfassung gedanken gemacht? oder darüber, dass 400m schnur schon niemals ausgeangelt werden könnte)

Übrigens: Ne Daiwa Tournament ST 5000/ SS 3000 - Die Kultrollen schlechthin - wiegen 570g...

Und die Aktuellen Tournaments oder die alten Emblem XT wiegen auch so die Kante.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen, sich nen 700g aufwärts Klotz an die Rute zu nageln?????


Na höchstens als Gegengewicht und Betonklotz für die Verankerung am Platz. :g :q 
Bei 3 bis 3,5kg Auflagegewicht kippt der Rod-Pod auch bei Starkwind sicher nicht mehr um!

Meine Fresse, da sehe ich schon den Trend: Bezahlung nach Gewicht, was mehr wiegt ist auch mehr wert. Dann verkaufe ich bald ausgediente Krantrommeln und sowas :q


----------



## smith1337 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Daten aus dem Shimano Katalog 2007:
> Ultegra XTA - 770g
> Ob die Daten stimmen, weiß ich nicht. Ich finde die Gewichtsangaben allerdings recht hoch.



moin @all:

also auf der Shimano-Seite is die Rede von 680gr...aber selbst wenn sie 90gr mehr wiegen sollte, stört das mein Pod nicht wirklich! fakt ist, sie is solide (war ja mal ursprünglich für die Brandung konzepiert, soweit ich weiß) und das is in den meisten Fällen in dieser Preisklasse mit Gewicht verbunden, leider...

"Ne Daiwa Tournament ST 5000/ SS 3000 - Die Kultrollen schlechthin - wiegen 570g..."

leider kosten die "fast" das Doppelte...
aber ich verspreche, wenn ich sie habe einen klienen Bericht zu erstatten (mit "vorher/nachher" Bild meiner Oberarme :q)


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Laut Herstellerangaben sind die Daiwa Großspulrollen schon leichter. Allerdings fragte der Themeneröffner ja explizit nach Shimanos... |wavey:


----------



## smith1337 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Laut Herstelleerangaben sind die Daiwa Großspulrollen schon leichter



stimmt! haben aber leider kein "quick drag" im Sektor bis 160 euronen... ansonsten sehr harte Konkurenten zu denen von Shimano... aber am ende entscheidet der Geschmack!


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Bei meinen Emblem ST hat man die Bremse aber auch mit einem Handgriff zu. |wavey: Das heißt nur nicht Quick Drag.


----------



## smith1337 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



punkarpfen schrieb:


> Bei meinen Emblem ST hat man die Bremse aber auch mit einem Handgriff zu. |wavey: Das heißt nur nicht Quick Drag.



na ich kenn vom Begrabbeln die ewigen, dafür aber sehr fein einstellbare, Umdrehungen der Bremse von der Entoh... da finde ich die Variante des xta-systems (mit Anschlag und dann hat man die Bremseinstelung) schon besser. aber wie gesagt, Geschmackssache...


----------



## punkarpfen (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Da hast du Recht.#6


----------



## Pilkman (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



Geraetefetischist schrieb:


> Wie kann man nur auf die idee kommen, sich nen 700g aufwärts Klotz an die Rute zu nageln????? ...



Hi Holger,

seit wann ist das denn ein Problem?! :q

Mit der Schnurfassung hast Du allerdings recht, diese nutzt man bei der Füllung mit für das Distanzangeln geeigneter Geflochtener niemals aus und muss stark unterfüttern. 

Obwohl es da ja z.B. bei der Power Aero und der Aero Technium auch nette Lösungen von Shimano gibt, indem z.B. je eine Spule mit wesentlich geringerer Schnurfassung mitgeliefert wird. Aber die liegen preislich extrem drüber mit mindestens 260-300 Euro pro Rolle.


----------



## smith1337 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



Pilkman schrieb:


> Obwohl es da ja z.B. bei der Power Aero und der Aero Technium auch nette Lösungen von Shimano gibt, indem z.B. je eine Spule mit wesentlich geringerer Schnurfassung mitgeliefert wird. Aber die liegen preislich extrem drüber mit mindestens 260-300 Euro pro Rolle.



dies soll bei der Ultergra auch so sein... habsch mal irgendwo gesehen! 12000 an der Rolle und als Ersatzspule gibt´s ´ne 10000... so mein Wissensstand


----------



## Falco90 (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Also ich besitze sowohl eine Ultegra XTA als auch zwei BBLC.
Bin bisher sehr,sehr zufrieden mit diesen Modellen!

Also bei der Ultegra bekommt man jeweils eine 12000er und eine 10000er Spule!

Und außerdem:

Spielt es denn eine so große Rolle, ob meine Rolle jetzt 550g oder 750g wiegt??? Also bei mir ist es jedenfalls so, dass die Ruten und Rollen die allermeiste Zeit das Rod Pod schmücken!

Gruß Falco


----------



## Geraetefetischist (3. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



> Hi Holger,
> 
> seit wann ist das denn ein Problem?!



Nun, seitdem Gilt dass Energie Proportional zur Masse x Geschwindigkeit zum Quadrat ist, und seit dem es die Masseträgheit gibt. also schon seit Genesis/dem Urknall wenn nicht sogar schon früher .

Das Rollengewicht muss man schliesslich Mitbeschleunigen, und da man mit den Armen eben nur ne Bestimmte energie einfliessen lassen kann...

Anyway, ich hab ein Argument. "Muss von Shimano sein", ist dagegen keines... 
Und was ich von ner Quickdrag halte (******** einzuregeln bei strömung) oder Shimanobremsen allgemein (auch nicht wirklich ne Konkurrenz zur Daiwa) ist da noch gar nicht eingeflossen. Genausowenig wie der Shimanoservice...



> Spielt es denn eine so große Rolle, ob meine Rolle jetzt 550g oder 750g wiegt???


 IMO Ja!!!
Und ich hab ne Menge Rollen von 515g (Mitchell 406, die warfen alles in der Vor-Wormshaft Ära in grund und Boden) - 860g (Shimano Big BTR XL) durch... Ebenso wie Rollen mit eher schlanken hohen Spulen und welche, die eher richtung Obstplatte gehen (Kennt wer ne Peerless Bam 720? Die wird sogar noch gebaut.)
Denn noch was spielt ne Rolle: je grösser die Spulendurchmesser, desto grösser die Klänge, die von der Rolle fliegen, und desto eher wickeln die sich mal um nen Rutenring mit teils recht unschönen Folgen...

Die SS3000 sind überhaupt erst Karpfenrollen geworden, weil die extrem Robust waren nicht zu gewaltig auftrugen und perfekt warfen. Vorher wäre niemand überhaupt auf die idee gekommen, sowas auf ne Karpfenrute zu packen.
Heutzutage kauft man Karpfenrollen zwar nicht wie Angeldet meint nach gewicht, sondern nach je gewaltiger die Weitwurfspule.
Dass sie dadurch oft eher schlechter werfen bleibt dabei genauso aussenvor, wie exorbitante Gewichte. 
Nein, weil die an ner Altgedienten Karpfenrute so besch. werfen muss halt eine Beringung mit 40 oder 50er Startring her, Stepped up- also grösserer Abstand zum Leitring und nen Bretthartes Handteil.

Soll ja jeder nach seiner Facon glücklich werden, aber ich halte das für ne Fehlentwicklung ohne Sachhintergrund.

Heute kauft man Weitwurfrollen die nicht weit werfen und stattet sie fürs weit werfen mit gefühllosen Knüppeln aus...

Meine Meinung. Aber es gibt ja auch Leute die sich nen Ferrari kaufen (imo überteuert und sch... verarbeitet.) in USA wo man eh nur 65mph darf...
Wenn sie wollen, bittesehr.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bennie (4. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit der POWER AERO XT 10000?
Wobei preislich die fette Longcast doch etwas besser liegt... also will schon gern über 300m .35er aufer Rolle haben. Und was die neue Baitrunner kann weiß ich leider nicht aber habe auch keine Lust mehr auf Doppelkurbeln beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## carphunter08 (4. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Hallo Bennie,

ich habe mir im Frühjahr eine Power Aero XT gekauft!
Ich habe auch eine Rolle zum Long Range Fischen gesucht und bin dabei auf dieses Modell gestoßen. Bin soweit mit der Rolle zufrieden, ein Nachteil ist mir jedoch aufgefallen: der Freilauf lässt sich bei weitem nicht so genau justieren, wie bei einer normalen Baitrunner! Aber da ich auf Distanz den Freilauf eh relativ hart einstelle ist das nicht weiter tragisch! Preislich liegt die rolle bei etwa 250 Euro! Wenn ich jetzt noch mal vor einer Kaufentscheidung stehen würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich zur Big Baitrunner LC tendieren!

Gruß Carsten


----------



## bennie (5. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

@carphunter08: Danke dir, schonmal ein wertvoller Tipp.


@Geraetefetischist: Du kennst aber das Totschlag-Argument für Shimano nicht und ich darf es auch leider nicht verraten. Ich habe auch explizit nach Erfahrungen mit Shimano gefragt und nicht nach Daiwa und Co, denn das hätte ich schon meine Favoriten 
Und ganz ehrlich: Ich wollte auch keine Grundsatz Diskussion zu Weitwurfrollen hier haben.


----------



## Piere (5. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Ich fische seit zwei Jahren die Power Aero xt 10000.
Dass der Spulenfreilauf nicht fein genug einstellbar sein soll, kann ich nicht bestätigen.  Ich finde eher, dass man den Freilauf nicht zu "widerstandslos" stellen sollte, weil sonst evtl. die Spule überdrehen könnte.
Ich finde die Rolle zum Karpfenfischen perfekt.
Schnurverlegung ist top, Wurfverhalten dito. Schnureinzug pro Umdrehung ist etwas weniger  als bei der Longcast.
Für mich persönlich steht die Power Aero über der LC.
Die Freilauflösung ist für mich einfach gut.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (5. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



> @Geraetefetischist: Du kennst aber das Totschlag-Argument für Shimano nicht und ich darf es auch leider nicht verraten. Ich habe auch explizit nach Erfahrungen mit Shimano gefragt und nicht nach Daiwa und Co, denn das hätte ich schon meine Favoriten
> Und ganz ehrlich: Ich wollte auch keine Grundsatz Diskussion zu Weitwurfrollen hier haben.



Gut, dann meine Meinung explizit zu Shimano:
Die einzige, die mich halbwegs überzeugt, ist die Aero Technium. Gute Bremse, erträgliches Gewicht, nicht so Klobiges Gehäuse, aber leider eben auch diese Durchmesserstarke Spule. 

Schade, dass es die nicht mit ner 8000 XSA-Spule gibt und ner 1:4,2 übersetzung.

Ansonsten würd ich sagen lieber die Big BTR LC. Die wenigen Gramm Gewicht machen den Kohl dann auch nicht mehr Fett und da gibts dann wenigstens nen echten Freilauf


Kommt Dein Totschlagargument auch an die Japan-Shimanoserien dran? Da könnte dann wirklich interessanteres bei sein. Schon mal ne Super Aero Titanium in der Hand gehabt? :k Das war ne echt nette shimanorolle...



> will schon gern über 300m .35er aufer Rolle haben


Ich weiss zwar nicht, was man damit will, weil über 100m imo eh nur noch Geflochtene sinn macht, aber das schaffen doch eigentlich alle der genannten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## bennie (5. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Glaube ich komme nur an die Europäischen Serien dran.


----------



## Pilkman (6. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Hi,

Rene (meckpomm) hat sich nach Shimano Big Baitrunner LC und Daiwa Infinity die Shimano Power Aero XT zugelegt. Vielleicht sagt er ja nochmal was dazu.

Soweit ich weiss, ist er sehr zufrieden mit den Rollen - bei den vorherigen Rollen hatte er immer irgendwas zu meckern.  Mir gefallen die Rollen auch sehr gut: Kräftiges, seidig laufendes Getriebe, perfekte Schnurverlegung, relativ kompaktes Gehäuse, nicht so klobig. Netter wäre sie für meinen persönlichen Geschmack aber statt mit der Baitrunner Spool mit einer guten Frontbremse mit nicht zu großem Einstellbereich, Quick Drag ist mir auch eine Nummer zu doll.


----------



## bennie (15. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Tja, dann stellt sich wohl nur noch eine Frage:

Biomaster 8000 XTA oder Power Aero 10000 XT?


----------



## meckpomm (16. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Moin

Ach jetzt hab ich sogar meinen Einsatz verpasst...
Naja gut, stimmt ich fische momentan die Power Aero, ich glaub schon drei Jahre. Eine Richtig geile Rolle.
Aber zurück zum Anfang. Die Shimano LC hatte ich 2 Jahre lang. Schön Stabil, heftig groß und miserabel schwer. Sorry, hab zwar die Möglichkeiten gehabt 500m schnur durch den See zu verlegen, hat aber nix gebracht. Hab dann recht schnell eingesehen, dass für distanz nur geflochtene hilft. Damit sind aber 500m ebenso Blödsinn als auch die Rolle unsinnig groß. Also wieder verkauft.
Die Daiwa Infinity hatte ich darauf 2 Jahre lang. Optisch sehr ansprechend. Angenehm leicht, bessere Schnurverlegung als die LC. Allerdings war der heftig große Markel der Freilauf. Innerhalb der ersten Monate hat es ihn bei zwei Rollen entschärft: Man konnte drehen und drehen und er übersprang einfach und etwas fester einzustellen ging gar nicht... Wurde dann als Verschleiß auf meine Kosten repariert und hielt dann wieder 3 Monate. Erneute Reparatur und wieder abgestoßen. Flussfischen war nur bedingt möglich, oder einmach den Euro schwinger kräftiger einzustellen...
Dann kam die Power Aero XT. Geile Rolle. Das Gewicht merkt man nicht (wiegt mehr als die Infinity). Schnurfassung ist groß, mir mittlerweile zu groß. Die Schnurverlegung ist noch besser als bei der Infinity. Die Bremse ist gewöhungsbedürftig funktioniert aber trotzdem richtig gut. Der Freilauf ebenso, ist allerdings eine einstellungssache. Ich stelle ich zumeist einmal ein und reguliere dann über das Drag-System nach... 
Stabil ist die Rolle auf jeden Fall. Ich habe sie im vergangen Jahr an meinen Brandungsruten in der Brandung gefischt. Das ist schon ein Unterscheid zu den 800gramm Klötzern die ich sonst daran geschraubt habe. Merkt man aber nur wenn man am Abend mal die Rollen tauscht oder zwei verschiedene Rollen fischt. An Karpfenruten wird man es noch deutlicher spüren. Von der Wurfweite (ja die hängt nicht nur von der Rute ab!) übertrifft die Rolle alles was ich bislang geworfen habe. Die Schnurverlegung ist für das Werfen mit dünnen geflochtenen Schnüren wie geschaffen.
Aber zum Karpfenfischen ist mir die Rolle mittlerweile etwas groß geworden und ich werde sie vermutlich irgendwann gegen etwas kleineres ersetzen, wobei ich das zugegebenermaßen auch schon seit 1,5 Jahren überlege und stets bei den Rollen geblieben bin...

MfG Rene


----------



## bennie (16. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Ist mir eigentlich auch zu groß.Shimano 8000 wäre ideal aber die gibt es leider nur in 6000 und gängiger 10000 
Finde sie sonst aber am ansprechensten 

Danke soweit! Weitere Meinungen?


----------



## Pilkman (16. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*



bennie schrieb:


> Ist mir eigentlich auch zu groß.Shimano 8000 wäre ideal aber die gibt es leider nur in 6000 und gängiger 10000 ...



Wobei sich das meist nur auf die Spulengröße bei den Shimanos bezieht, die 10.000er und die 6.000er Power Aero sind z.B. im Korpus identisch.


----------



## bennie (16. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Aber 6000 fände ich wiederum schon wieder knapp. Viel an Gewicht spart man ja nicht dadurch ein und das bisschen Reserve zur 10000 kostet nicht die Welt.


----------



## bennie (16. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Schade, die Rollen haben wohl nicht allzu viele.
Die schwere Entscheidung kann mir leider niemand abnehmen 

Denke es werden Power Aero XT #6 Nur Frage ich mich bei den Spulen nun etwas:

10000 XT: 0.35/400m  0.40/300m
6000 XT:  0,35/150m    0,40/100m

Aber eine Aero Baitrunner: |kopfkrat

6000 GTE-B: 0.35/240m  0.40/150m


Dann muss ich ja doch eine 10000 XT nehmen, obwohl mir 250m 0.35er theoretisch reichen würden ....|kopfkrat#c


----------



## bennie (17. August 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

keiner ne Antwort? Dachte immer Shimano benutzt gleiche Spulenangaben.


----------



## porsch911 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

hatte einige rollen freilauf stations rollen 
bei grossen karpfen rollen ist das problem das sie sehr schwer und unhandlich sind habe noch meine daiwa infinitys sehr gute rollen hatte auch die lc shimano ausprobiert von einem kolegen
gute rollen nur das ich das gefühl hatte einen ziegelstein in der hand zu halten was mich auch an der LC gestört hat das sie made in malaysia sind für mich kein vergleich mit der infinity ich wollte aber was neues und da bin ich auf die aero technium gekommen XTA 12000 habe mir drei stück bei der angelzentrale herrieden gekauft für einen sehr fairen preis die rollen sind der absolute hammer arbeiten wie ein uhrwerk das baitrunner spulen system ist sehr einfach zu bedienen, schnuraufwiklung konkurenzlos gewicht fast 200g leichter als die LC und es gibt 12000er ersatzspulen gratis dazu und sie sieht einfach handlich und unverschämt gut aus 
logisch ist diese shimano made in japan ich würde auch nicht einen porsche haben wollen made in china!!!!!!!


----------



## Forellenangler91 (3. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Mal so ne Frage was haltet ihr den von der Power Aero XT-A die gefällt mir ziemlich gut un hat eine Baitrunner Spool nur besteht da ein gewiesser Unterschied zwischen der Ultegra XTA ? Ausser der Preis un dem Baitrunnersystem ?


----------



## just_a_placebo (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: Shimano Weitwurfrollen*

Ich greif das Thema mal wieder auf.
Jaja, Leichenschändung... ;-p

Ich hab mir jetzt bei der eBucht ne Power Aero 10'000 XT-A für bissl mehr als nen Hunni geschossen. K.A. warum ich da überhaupt geboten habe, aber naja jetzt ist sie mein!!

So, gibts nun schon Erfahrungsberichte von dem guten Stück? Kostet ja normal über 300,-€. Sollte also schon was taugen, oder?
Wie macht sich das neue Baitrunner System?
Kann man mit der in die Brandung?
Made in Japan?

Danke schonmal!

flo


----------

